# Where to get a cheap physical in San Diego?



## train54 (Jul 24, 2010)

So I am just starting out in getting my first EMT job... I got a response to one of my applications telling me that I need to have:

-Vaild County EMS Card from San Diego EMS

-CA Driver’s License

-Ambulance Driver’s License

-Clean Driving Record (less than 3 points, no DUIs in the past 36 months)

-CPR Card

-Green Medical Examiners Card (DL51)

-H6 within 10 days of interview (can be obtained at DMV)

-Applicants must have 2 points or less on H6


So I already have my drivers license, county cert, and CPR card. Next I need to get my Green Medical Examiners Card (DL51), and my Ambulance Driver’s License...

I need to get some new health insurance as mine is expensive! I pay $185 a month, and unless I want to wait until September it will cost me $200 to get a physical!

So I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a cheap place to get a physical? Or a cheaper solution for my insurance? 

I was wondering about joining the NREMT association, as they say they have discount insurance options. But when I tried to contact them to inquire on it, I was unable to get any info (did not return email or voicemails I left). Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 24, 2010)

Doc in a box.


----------



## lampnyter (Jul 24, 2010)

hmm usually when your getting hired by somewhere they pay for your physical. at least thats how it is here.


----------



## MDA (Jul 24, 2010)

California DMV's need a livescan done to get your ambulance drivers cert., so that's an extra $50.
Ambulance driver cert fee and test is like $20ish.
Green card physical is approx $50 and can be done at almost any clinic as a walk in.

Should of had all that in order before applying as everywhere in CA expects that.

Also I find it weird that the driving record must be clean with 3 or less points, but the H6 has to show 2 points... they're one in the same I though?


----------



## EMTtoBE (Jul 24, 2010)

Try walgreens they have those little quick clinics


----------



## MMiz (Jul 24, 2010)

Every time I've needed a physical for a job they've sent me somewhere.  For the times when it wasn't convenient, I just called up a local clinic, urgent care, or doctor, and made an appointment.  No big deal.


----------



## looker (Jul 24, 2010)

$200 for physical? Wow who are you using? Call the company and ask them who they usually use. It should not cost more than say $50-60 for physical/drug test.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 24, 2010)

train54 said:


> So I am just starting out in getting my first EMT job... I got a response to one of my applications telling me that I need to have:
> 
> -Vaild County EMS Card from San Diego EMS
> 
> ...



What company did you hear from?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 24, 2010)

Remember the DL51 doesn't have to be done by an MD, it can be filled in by an NP or a PA too if that is any help.

The ER Consultant at Scripps was great, he gave Brown awesome drugs ... could try there


----------



## reidnez (Jul 25, 2010)

Try the walk-in clinics. As MrBrown noted the exam can be done by an NP or PA; you do not have to be seen by a physician. I went to Mission Valley Medical Clinic and I believe it was $50. They saw me pretty quickly, no appointment.



> hmm usually when your getting hired by somewhere they pay for your physical. at least thats how it is here.



This is different. You need a "medical examiner's card" in California in order to obtain your ambulance driver certificate, and that requires a physical. Most companies will not even look at your app unless you have all your certs, which includes the ME card and ambulance certificate.

When you get hired you'll take another physical, which is paid for by the company.


----------



## train54 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, lots of comments and feedback! Nice! This is my first real post on here, so I wasn't really sure what to expect... Thanks for all of the responses guys!

So here are some responses to all of your posts:



Linuss said:


> Doc in a box.



What's that?



MDA said:


> California DMV's need a livescan done to get your ambulance drivers cert., so that's an extra $50.
> Ambulance driver cert fee and test is like $20ish.
> Green card physical is approx $50 and can be done at almost any clinic as a walk in.
> 
> ...



Do you have to go to the DMV first to get a livescan order form? I had to get a form from the SD county EMS office before ordering the livescan that they required to get my SD county cert...

I think I was able to print out 3 copies from the SD county EMS office website to take with me when I ordered the livescan? I don't remember...

I thought that those two bullets about DMV points were a little contradictory too??



EMTtoBE said:


> Try walgreens they have those little quick clinics



That sounds promising! I'll have to check that out...



MMiz said:


> Every time I've needed a physical for a job they've sent me somewhere.  For the times when it wasn't convenient, I just called up a local clinic, urgent care, or doctor, and made an appointment.  No big deal.





looker said:


> $200 for physical? Wow who are you using? Call the company and ask them who they usually use. It should not cost more than say $50-60 for physical/drug test.



So I currently have Healthnet, and I originally paid only like $80 a month for my insurance but it has tripled over the last couple of years! I really need to get a new insurance plan!! I get one physical per year for only like $30, but since my last one was in September, I will have to pay for the whole thing if I go through my regular doctor, and he charges $200...

I guess I need to look into the clinics in my area...



emtstudent04 said:


> What company did you hear from?



Bowers Ambulance Co.

I don't really know anything about them other than that they are in SD county... But I need to get some experience, so I'll take whatever I can get at this point!



MrBrown said:


> Remember the DL51 doesn't have to be done by an MD, it can be filled in by an NP or a PA too if that is any help.
> 
> The ER Consultant at Scripps was great, he gave Brown awesome drugs ... could try there



I'm not familiar with those abbreviations... What are NP and PA, and where can I find them??

ER consultant at Scripps, and awesome drugs??? More info please! Lol


----------



## train54 (Jul 25, 2010)

So I just re-read the email from Bowers Ambulance. It sounds like they are doing interviews for people that have all of their stuff in order, but the only date that they listed was this Thursday the 28th! So I think that I'm screwed as I won't have time to get my livescan back and to the DMV in time to get my ambulance drivers license done. Not to mention that I work on Wednesday from 12:30 to 7...

I guess I need to get my act together for the next opportunity that comes my way. And I need to contact these guys to see if they have any other interview dates coming up.


----------



## train54 (Jul 25, 2010)

So I have done a little searching on google, but have not found any of these cheap clinics. Only "Scripps Clinic Torrey Pines Urgent Care" (called and they don't do physicals),  "Urgent Care and More - Emergency Care Dynamics" (cost $150!!), and "San Antonio Family Medical Clinic" (not open right now). 

I'm gonna keep searching, but some help on exactly where to go would be awesome!

I currently live in Oceanside, so North County San Diego would be my first choice area... But I am also open to going down to South County or Orange County if the physical will be cheaper....

Thanks in advance for your help guys!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 25, 2010)

Doc in the box = an urgent care facility, like CareNow or MinuteClinic or something.  You go, pay $75 and you see a doc, NP or PA.  



Heck, just go to a regular doctors office... most charge less than $50 for physicals.


----------



## reidnez (Jul 25, 2010)

train54 said:


> So I have done a little searching on google, but have not found any of these cheap clinics. Only "Scripps Clinic Torrey Pines Urgent Care" (called and they don't do physicals),  "Urgent Care and More - Emergency Care Dynamics" (cost $150!!), and "San Antonio Family Medical Clinic" (not open right now).
> 
> I'm gonna keep searching, but some help on exactly where to go would be awesome!
> 
> ...



You're not a veteran, are you? I've gotten free physicals in the past from the VA. It will probably take you a couple of weeks to get in, though (which is why I went to a walk-in for mine.)

Anyway, this is the contact info for the place I went to:

Mission Valley Medical Clinic
5333 Mission Center Road #100
San Diego, CA 92108
(619) 295-3355

Don't quote me on this, but I *believe* my physical cost $50. Call them and find out before you make the drive. I would make an appointment also.

NP=Nurse Practitioner. PA=Physician's Assistant.


----------



## Sandog (Jul 25, 2010)

I use the SDVA hospital for my medical needs. The amount you pay depends on your income. If your a Vet and a student with no income the cost should be free.  VA cost are based on income.


----------



## looker (Jul 25, 2010)

Just call any local PCP in your area and ask them who much they charge for physical.


----------



## MDA (Jul 25, 2010)

Do your livescan for the DMV first thing Monday morning. It should clear over night, it doesn't take long. And I do believe you have to pick up the paperwork from the DMV, but you don't have to wait. The initial help window where you get your number from can give it to you. Go get that done asap.

Then search for DOT physicals in your area. It should bring up a ton more people. You can probably find one, and get in and out for a physical on Monday afternoon.

Then go back to the DMV with your green card the next day when your livescan clears and take the ambulance drivers cert. test.

Done deal all by the 28th.

Don't make excuses, handle your business.
How bad do you really want it?


----------



## medicRob (Jul 25, 2010)

The physicals are on the other side.


----------



## train54 (Jul 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Doc in the box = an urgent care facility, like CareNow or MinuteClinic or something.  You go, pay $75 and you see a doc, NP or PA.



Thanks for the clarification Linuss. Scripps Urgent care recommended the MinuteClinic, so I will check that out...



reidnez said:


> You're not a veteran, are you? I've gotten free physicals in the past from the VA. It will probably take you a couple of weeks to get in, though (which is why I went to a walk-in for mine.)
> 
> Anyway, this is the contact info for the place I went to:
> 
> ...





Sandog said:


> I use the SDVA hospital for my medical needs. The amount you pay depends on your income. If your a Vet and a student with no income the cost should be free.  VA cost are based on income.



Thanks for the Abbreviation definitions!

I am not a veteran, but I am a student (I do have an income though).

I will check out this clinic first thing on Monday morning!



looker said:


> Just call any local PCP in your area and ask them who much they charge for physical.



Private Care Practice?? I'm guessing...



MDA said:


> Do your livescan for the DMV first thing Monday morning. It should clear over night, it doesn't take long. And I do believe you have to pick up the paperwork from the DMV, but you don't have to wait. The initial help window where you get your number from can give it to you. Go get that done asap.
> 
> Then search for DOT physicals in your area. It should bring up a ton more people. You can probably find one, and get in and out for a physical on Monday afternoon.
> 
> ...



This sounds like my best bet! 

I hope you are right about the livescan clearing overnight...

I do really want this, your right I shouldn't make any more excuses!

Thanks MDA!! 

I'm going to visit my local DMV first thing when they open tomorrow, and go get the livescan request form and order it to get that ball rolling. And then hopefully I can get my physical done somewhere on Monday as well. Then I can try to go and complete the Ambulance Drivers Certification on Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday morning...



medicRob said:


> The physicals are on the other side.



That looks perfect, and quick! Lol. Thanks MedicRob

Is that where you do your physicals?


----------



## medicRob (Jul 25, 2010)

train54 said:


> That looks perfect, and quick! Lol. Thanks MedicRob
> 
> Is that where you do your physicals?



Nah, that's where I give em!


----------



## MDA (Jul 25, 2010)

Ambulance Drivers Cert. test can be tricky. Here's a study guide/practice test.

http://www.amr-ces.com
Driver Training -> DMV Practice.

If you fail it the first time, try to remember the questions that look unfamiliar.
Then try again.


----------



## train54 (Jul 25, 2010)

MDA said:


> Ambulance Drivers Cert. test can be tricky. Here's a study guide/practice test.
> 
> http://www.amr-ces.com
> Driver Training -> DMV Practice.
> ...



Awesome!! This was the next thing that I was worried about... I'll check this out tonight...

Thanks MDA!


----------



## exodus (Jul 25, 2010)

train54 said:


> Awesome!! This was the next thing that I was worried about... I'll check this out tonight...
> 
> Thanks MDA!



Just a head up man... There is no Bowers in San Diego. There's Pacific Ambulance who owns bowers. But pacific ambulance handles SD / OC.


----------



## train54 (Jul 25, 2010)

exodus said:


> Just a head up man... There is no Bowers in San Diego. There's Pacific Ambulance who owns bowers. But pacific ambulance handles SD / OC.



Yeah your right... I just looked at who the email was from when I answered the "who is your interview with" question. Looking at the email again it says "Pacific Ambulance’s San Diego Division is currently forming an eligibility list for the position of EMT..."


----------



## train54 (Jul 27, 2010)

So anyone looking for a cheap physical in San Diego I found a place that does them for $40. 


```
http://www.drtoro.com/dmvpreemploymentphysicals/
```

Located at 4626 Mercury #B, San Diego, Ca   in Kearny Mesa, (858) 292-4040

I called them at 9:30 am and made a same day appointment for 11:30 am! Super easy, and half as expensive as the next best place I found!


----------



## Kathryn Miller (Feb 20, 2015)

train54 said:


> So anyone looking for a cheap physical in San Diego I found a place that does them for $40.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you for this link! This was by far the cheapest place I could find!


----------

